# Camping In The Biloxi Marsh



## jmrodandgun

It's far as chit to the designated camping area and there is no guarantee it's still there. I know some guys who have done it, I'll ask and see what they say. Crossing the Lake Borgne can be a bit sketchy, especially in a skiff. You're better off camping at the state park a little ways up the road from Hopedale.


----------



## CurtisWright

yea,  that designated site is not far from LaFrance marina.  I imagine during duck season there is always someone out there.  I am going to check it out Friday and see if its still there.    Also going to inspect the other shell banks I have found on google earth.  I'll post up what I find.  I just want to know the law before someone confronts me for camping out there.


----------



## jmrodandgun

> yea,  that designated site is not far from LaFrance marina.  I imagine during duck season there is always someone out there.   I am going to check it out Friday and see if its still there.    Also going to inspect the other shell banks I have found on google earth.  I'll post up what I find.  I just want to know the law before someone confronts me for camping out there.


I don't know that you would have too much trouble during Teal season or even big duck season for that matter. 

If you find it, snap a picture if you can. I would like to see it. I've been eyeing it on google earth for a while but I haven't been able to convince any of my friends it's a good idea or that it actually exists. I know that area is legal and I can't find anything about camping elsewhere, your guess is as good as mine. There are also pockets of private property. If camping during duck season I would be mindful about property lines. There is a department of natural resources map that is a good resource for finding private property. PM me if you need a link to the map.


----------



## Paul_Barnard

You might want to check LA's wildlife management area website. As much of the marsh is part of the management area, there may be special rules.


----------



## mungerdog

A message so I can send a PM


----------



## CurtisWright

The weather looks right for this weekend.  We're going for it!  The worst thing that can happen is we get run off.  So far 3 boats are in.  We're either going to camp on the shell bank at Grand Pass or launch from LaFrance and Camp at the shell bank due south of the canal.  Its all pending the wind.  We are not going to camp at the WMA spot because its still hot and the bugs will be miserable.   I will post a full report next Monday.

Anyone is welcome to join in the fun.  PM me for details.


----------



## jmrodandgun

The whole shoreline from a little north of False mouth bayou all the way down to around bayou no bayou is part of the WMA. I couldn't imagine having any issues.

Good luck! Sounds like fun. It should be cool and breezy enough to keep the bugs away. I'll be running the interior out to lake eugenie. I may run over and check out the WMA camping area if I have time.


----------



## CurtisWright

The WMA campsites were overgrown with reeds. Even if you were to cut them down it would be tough to sleep on. We camped on the shells due south of Lafrance. We were only a few inches above high tide. Luckily it was dead calm. A north wind or a boat wake at high tide would have put a wave through our tent. None the less it was a great Trip!


----------



## CurtisWright

It would be really awesome if Louisiana could be like Florida and build Chickee's in the marsh.


----------



## jmrodandgun

We have about 20 or so camping areas scattered throughout the Atchafalaya Basin. They aren't Chickees like in the everglades since the basin has a lot of high/dry ground. The only real upside is the ability to have camp fires. Though Chickees would be very cool. I think the boy scouts were responsible for the camping areas in the Basin.

Sadly the vast majority of Louisiana marsh is private property save places like Biloxi marsh and PAC. We even have beach access cut off by property owners as well a certain somebody who drove big pylons deep into the beach to cut off access to several miles of beach.

Sorry to hear about the WLF areas in the Biloxi Marsh, I had high hopes they were maintained or at the very least usable.


----------



## redsonthefly

> It would be really awesome if Louisiana could be like Florida and build Chickee's in the marsh.



ive been telling people that for years, it would be cool


----------



## jmrodandgun

> It would be really awesome if Louisiana could be like Florida and build Chickee's in the marsh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been telling people that for years, it would be cool
Click to expand...

Put together a proposal. I have time, money, and resources I'm willing to donate. I've tried before but nobody seems to care unless it benefits people who hold duck hunting/fishing leases.


----------



## CurtisWright

Who does the proposal go to? I will throw in some time and cash to build one. I will go out there and build one with out permission if you want to help. If they dont have the resources to build one then they surely dont have the resources to tear one down.


----------



## jmrodandgun

> Who does the proposal go to?  I will throw in some time and cash to build one.  I will go out there and build one with out permission if you want to help.   If they dont have the resources to build one then they surely dont have the resources to tear one down.


That's a pretty damn good point and probably the best way to get something done.  Something that would cost us a thousand dollars in material and a weekend of work the state would have to get HR to create a position, assign compensation, Hire someone's friend, then find someone's brother-in-law to build. Next would be CCA but they have no interest in public use issues. 

It's legal to construct duck blinds, why not a dry place to camp?

If you wanted to pitch the idea the best thing to do would be go through an established organization. There is a huge kayak fishing club in Louisiana that holds annual meetings and hosts the biggest kayak fishing tournament in the world. Next would be get permission from WLF to build it on your own. 

I'm with you though, it's better in this situation to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission. If not, nothing will ever get done.


----------



## ifsteve

Tread lightly dudes. Not everybody is a fan of this idea and you have now made written notice that you recognize you might be doing something illegally.


----------

